
A deadly fall that revealed CIA’s darkest secrets - kawera
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.theguardian.com&#x2F;us-news&#x2F;2019&#x2F;sep&#x2F;06&#x2F;from-mind-control-to-murder-how-a-deadly-fall-revealed-the-cias-darkest-secrets
======
sarcasmatwork
why would you not put the full url in when you created this?

[https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2019/sep/06/from-mind-
co...](https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2019/sep/06/from-mind-control-to-
murder-how-a-deadly-fall-revealed-the-cias-darkest-secrets)

~~~
kawera
I'm sorry, something went wrong when I posted and I can't edit it anymore. My
bad. (first time posting from a phone)

~~~
rolph
it looks like it was repaired, dont sweat it though, it was an obvious typo,
and trivial to put the dropped character in to have a look at the submission.

